# Getting Message That RIU Is An Attack Page



## Carne Seca (May 23, 2012)

Google doesn't like us.


----------



## Amaximus (May 23, 2012)

Don't bring it up. The smartass mods will just tell you its your fault and to secure your own computer.



doc111 said:


> The internet isn't secure. Security is YOUR responsibility. If you don't feel that a site is safe, don't log into it.........simple!!!!!


----------



## kpmarine (May 23, 2012)

Mozilla and google are both doing it. Interestingly enough, it's flagged,, but, the report told me that there was no evidence of malicious software in the last 90 days of checking. Makes you wonder who's involved wih this.


----------



## del66666 (May 23, 2012)

any of you getting threats blocked from this site........ive had 7 in the last 2 hours


----------



## Amaximus (May 23, 2012)

del66666 said:


> any of you getting threats blocked from this site........ive had 7 in the last 2 hours


Absolutely: *https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/530990-virus-malware-website.html*


----------



## brotherjericho (May 23, 2012)

Chrome says it is a threat, just had Avast block something, and Chrome was asking to run a Java application. Not good.


----------



## missnu (May 23, 2012)

aww jeez...yes someone has put something on the computer, but very little of the info on here is secure..there is something you can hit on a page and it brings up all this crazy info that I can't understand but my husband can...and he basically told me I shouldn't post any pics...sometimes I do anyway though...he says he can't see where the pics come from...but I don't know how to remove all the info from pics, so he could see the type of camera I used, but who cares...there wasn't any location info and that is all that really matters I think...I mean if you google my screen name it brings up all the posts I have, but who cares...? I mean there is no info on my profile at all...so who cares that this internet creation missnu is doing all this whatever...and something is wrong with our internet and it gets routed through the wrong state, so our computers always log us into the wrong state on any location powered websites


----------



## del66666 (May 23, 2012)

so is it someone who was kicked off here doing this you reckon?.....im not really up on all this stuff


----------



## racerboy71 (May 23, 2012)

the staff admin is aware of the problem carne and are working to resolve it.. that's about all i can tell you about it..

someone started a thread on the same thing yesterday and rollie himself was on asking for more info about it.. i didn't have any issues yesterday, but i'm having major issues today..


----------



## Amaximus (May 23, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> the staff admin is aware of the problem carne and are working to resolve it.. that's about all i can tell you about it..
> 
> someone started a thread on the same thing yesterday and rollie himself was on asking for more info about it.. i didn't have any issues yesterday, but i'm having major issues today..


Why would anyone be working on it? According to 3 other moderators in another thread this isnt RIU's problem, it's up to US to secure our own computers. 

/eyeroll


----------



## racerboy71 (May 23, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Why would anyone be working on it? According to 3 other moderators in another thread this isnt RIU's problem, it's up to US to secure our own computers.
> 
> /eyeroll


 yah, i guess 1000 users or w/e all have the same insecure computer right??


----------



## Amaximus (May 23, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i guess 1000 users or w/e all have the same insecure computer right??


According to the other moderators that have replied in this thread. Yup.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 23, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> According to the other moderators that have replied in this thread. Yup.


 well, i love this site, but i'm not going to deny that something is going on just because i'm a mod doesn't mean i have my head up my ass..


----------



## dc4 (May 23, 2012)

So what's happening?


----------



## cues (May 23, 2012)

I tried chrome, firefox and opera today and they are all reporting it as an attack site. I turned off my browser security to try and get in and my AVG anti-virus picked straight up on a pdf downloader.
Hope it gets sorted soon 'cos I won't be on here until it is.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> According to the other moderators that have replied in this thread. Yup.


i think racerboy is the only mod that has replied in this thread


----------



## Daxus (May 23, 2012)

I get the same thing with Firefox, and my Avast routinely goes off saying it blocked an intrusion. As long as my anti-virus is catching it I'm not gonna sweat it for now.


----------



## billybob420 (May 23, 2012)

We all know the site has been hacked before, so it most likely happen again. Too bad, I like this site. Onward and upwards I suppose.


----------



## curiousuk (May 23, 2012)

well my new grow diarys on hold since i cant post a new topic or browse my profile :S lol


----------



## Daxus (May 23, 2012)

obijohn said:


> Looks like they may be behind this mess in a pathetic attempt at recruiting


Then somebody should grease the rat fuck. I mean seriously if you want to recruit members do a good job and give them a reason to go there. Being a prick and trying to "steal" them away isn't going to work. They're going to realize your forum sucks, and leave.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 23, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> the staff admin is aware of the problem carne and are working to resolve it.. that's about all i can tell you about it..
> 
> someone started a thread on the same thing yesterday and rollie himself was on asking for more info about it.. i didn't have any issues yesterday, but i'm having major issues today..


at least admin knows this shits happening, i was sketching out when the rollitup icon didnt show up in the top left corner, thought we got hacked again or some stupid shit like that.


----------



## ru4r34l (May 23, 2012)

Daxus said:


> Then somebody should grease the rat fuck. I mean seriously if you want to recruit members do a good job and give them a reason to go there. Being a prick and trying to "steal" them away isn't going to work. They're going to realize your forum sucks, and leave.


They will only recruit the newbies any ways, most people who have done their time on the net have been through this type of stuff. This has happened as far back as I can remember with rivals trying to capitalize and get some head count for themselves.

regards,


----------



## kpmarine (May 23, 2012)

I do find it interesting that right after I start having problems with the site, I conveniently get a visitor message with just this link.


----------



## obijohn (May 23, 2012)

Yup. They are more like cocksmokers


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> at least admin knows this shits happening, i was sketching out when the rollitup icon didnt show up in the top left corner, thought we got hacked again or some stupid shit like that.


looks like those guys copied the layout of RIU exactly. lazy fucks couldn't even do something original. lmao!

SPAGHETTI!!!!


----------



## DSB65 (May 23, 2012)

obijohn said:


> Yup. They are more like cocksmokers


thats kevin murphys and his gang of merry men ...right


----------



## obijohn (May 23, 2012)

Wiimb is also involved


----------



## del66666 (May 23, 2012)

fuck em silly twats..........


----------



## DSB65 (May 23, 2012)

obijohn said:


> Wiimb is also involved


joey and ocalli to...they are some real dick heads


----------



## kpmarine (May 23, 2012)

"greenbuds2012" is the one that dropped off a link on my profile.


----------



## mindphuk (May 23, 2012)

Daxus said:


> I get the same thing with Firefox, and my Avast routinely goes off saying it blocked an intrusion. As long as my anti-virus is catching it I'm not gonna sweat it for now.


I'm getting the same thing but only on My Rollitup page. I just don't go there and I get no intrusion warning.


----------



## obijohn (May 23, 2012)

Whatever. Do you really think people are going to want to join a website that pulls juvenile shit like this?


----------



## Turtlehermit (May 23, 2012)

kill666 said:


> i would be interested in thm cumin over.


Faggotry level 900 exceeded.


----------



## Lady.J (May 23, 2012)

bahahahaha


----------



## welshsmoker (May 23, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> thats kevin murphys and his gang of merry men ...right


fucking right its kev dsb.


----------



## ClonieGirl (May 23, 2012)

I have had them on my Lappy and desktop but not my iPad so only using this site with my iPad only!
just to be safe! Would highly recommend as well


----------



## welshsmoker (May 23, 2012)

we knew you couldnt keep away kev, love you.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

ClonieGirl said:


> I have had them on my Lappy and desktop but not my iPad so only using this site with my iPad only!
> just to be safe! Would highly recommend as well


they cannot deafeat my shaolin sword style with their tiger claw...


plus my norton smacks them to bits.


----------



## ClonieGirl (May 23, 2012)

I run avast and malware bytes also new to the forum so use minimum language and no pics till I feel secure and my Buddy SWIM wants to never post pics so I will only talk about his progress with his stuff so people know what some strands can do or won't do. I will help with as many questions that I can always wanting to help is in my nature!


----------



## kpmarine (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> they cannot deafeat my shaolin sword style with their tiger claw...
> 
> 
> plus my norton smacks them to bits.


Same with Ubuntu. Open source OS FTW!


----------



## welshsmoker (May 23, 2012)

kill666 said:


> not kev wiimb


love you to quimm.


----------



## Daxus (May 23, 2012)

Turtlehermit said:


> Faggotry level 900 exceeded.


It's OVER 9000!!!!


----------



## DSB65 (May 23, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> love you to quimm.


so is quimm there leader now


----------



## Dragon'sHoardSeeds (May 23, 2012)

obijohn said:


> Looks like they may be behind this mess in a pathetic attempt at recruiting


No there not responsible for it. He's just trying to get people to check out his forum. 
Because this one has so many damned problems


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

kill666 said:


> couldnt have sed it better myself buddy, thanks pal


way to get backup!!! a member for 3 weeks with 75 posts. you can have him.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

lmao...dragon is that guy who keeps posting about doing autocad 3D drawings for people but they have to download and install like 3 programs to see what he is gonna draw for them. lol. you ever heard of a .pdf or snipit? plus those links were loaded with viruses. sounds about right. all starting to make sense now.


----------



## Dragon'sHoardSeeds (May 23, 2012)

I think I will leave this site!


----------



## kpmarine (May 23, 2012)

kill666 said:


> no kev stil boss, always has bin i just help him recruit


It wasn't you I got the link from, but since he must be affiliated with you, I shall tell you as well. If you want to actually attract people heres a few suggestions: 

1) Don't do it the same day that the site crashes, even if you aren't responsible, it looks bad.
2) Do it in PM, you look like less of a spammer, and more like someone who's just trying to offer what they feel is a better alernative.
3) Introduce yourself, tell me about the site and what it has to offer, _*then*_ give me a link. When I get just a link by itself, it's not going to get clicked, and it's gonna get reported as spam; that's internet 101 right there.


----------



## Dragon'sHoardSeeds (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> lmao...dragon is that guy who keeps posting about doing autocad 3D drawings for people but they have to download and install like 3 programs to see what he is gonna draw for them. lol. you ever heard of a .pdf or snipit? plus those links were loaded with viruses. sounds about right. all starting to make sense now.


I repoted you!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> looks like those guys copied the layout of RIU exactly. lazy fucks couldn't even do something original. lmao!
> 
> SPAGHETTI!!!!


I know my man CH actually gave you rep for that, too  Welcome to the Spaghetti Clan!


----------



## racerboy71 (May 23, 2012)

ClonieGirl said:


> I run avast and malware bytes also new to the forum so use minimum language and no pics till I feel secure and my Buddy SWIM wants to never post pics so I will only talk about his progress with his stuff so people know what some strands can do or won't do. I will help with as many questions that I can always wanting to help is in my nature!


This is not erowid.. we don't do swim here.. god.. if a term ever annoyed d piss out of.me. it wood b swim... no offense to you.clone girl of.course..


----------



## kpmarine (May 23, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Welcome to the Spaghetti Clan!


Is that a sect of Pastafarianism?


----------



## welshsmoker (May 23, 2012)

fuck mjsmackheads.com


----------



## obijohn (May 23, 2012)

Cocksmokers.com


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> I know my man CH actually gave you rep for that, too  Welcome to the Spaghetti Clan!


you can't +rep right now. the crack heads at wearesiterippers.com have RIU all messed up.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2012)

missnu said:


> ....snip.....but I don't know how to remove all the info from pics, .......snip......


Excellent point! Remove all exif data before posting an image. 
http://diggfreeware.com/free-utilities-to-remove-exifiptcxmp-metadata-from-images/

There are several freeware utilities there for that.


----------



## Joedank (May 23, 2012)

This is the work of the Kevin Murphy krew ... Just roll wit it they will move on soon


----------



## ruffrider (May 23, 2012)

fuck me Im new to this forum shit and actually fell for it and signed up on there forum not that id ditch it for RIU of course i love it here. After reading this thread tho im proud to say i wont be going back there, i tried to delete my account of there but i guess you can't?


----------



## rollinbud (May 23, 2012)

I got the message and ignored it, I got some malware. It was one of those that pops up and says it is detecting stuff on your computer, can't remember name. Took me an hour to recover, it turned of the servie Msft Scty essentials uses and other stuff....
This was about 4 hrs. ago.


----------



## Dragon'sHoardSeeds (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> lmao...dragon is that guy who keeps posting about doing autocad 3D drawings for people but they have to download and install like 3 programs to see what he is gonna draw for them. lol. you ever heard of a .pdf or snipit? plus those links were loaded with viruses. sounds about right. all starting to make sense now.


As far as I'm concerned I'm the only one doing it right. I'm not just making some obscure picture of my drawing for people to try and figure it out. I model real world products and provide hyperlinks to all the objects. And base it off of your budget. And I give 'em the info they need to do it right. Like fan CFM and vent it out the window instead of just putting it somewhere that they'd have to drill a hole in there house! Besides I probably know more about growing marijuana than most of the yahoos on here. And why would you lie about my links having viruses?! I could convert it to .pdf but it wouldn't be the same and you wouldn't have links to the corresponding object. Or be able to measure everything.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

Dragon'sHoardSeeds said:


> As far as I'm concerned I'm the only one doing it right. I'm not just making some obscure picture of my drawing for people to try and figure it out. I model real world products and provide hyperlinks to all the objects. And base it off of your budget. And I give 'em the info they need to do it right. Like fan CFM and vent it out the window instead of just putting it somewhere that they'd have to drill a hole in there house! Besides I probably know more about growing marijuana than most of the yahoos on here. And why would you lie about my links having viruses?! I could convert it to .pdf but it wouldn't be the same and you wouldn't have links to the corresponding object. Or be able to measure everything.


calm down man...i was just fucking around with you. jesus dude. this a forum. stop taking everything so literal. you need to get some thicker skin pal. 

gastanker already does the 3d autocads for people and has been doing it for a while. he even uses a lighting program to show light footprint and disbursement. other guys on here give people floorplans and layouts as well for grow rooms. i guarantee you don't have near the experience as them. those dudes know all about plumbing, electrical, construction, equipment, etc.... that's why their threads are so long. majority of people don't want to have to download some program on there computer just to see your drawings. good luck though.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 23, 2012)

Jesus H. Christ this Junior High drama is getting old.


----------



## bassman999 (May 23, 2012)

I am just wondering at this point if there are any ppl in charge here who are smarter than the hackers....if not lets get someone in who can fix the site once and for all. I mean shit if it costs us some money to get a pro in here I for one will pay a very minimal monthly due towards a secure reliable forum. I hope I dont come off like a d**k, but I depend on this site to help with the stresses of my day.

**EDIT**I am in no way saying I am smart enough to fix this, so dont think that I am a know it all please.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 23, 2012)

Not directing this at you bassman. Just an observation. 

It really puzzles me how people can complain so bitterly about a site they can access for free. A site that offers a meeting place for medical growers with a broad range of experience and knowledge. For FREE. It's amazing. I bless my luck every day for finding this site. I didn't have success in growing until I joined.. I spent months lurking and reading and educating myself. I, for one, wouldn't hesitate to pay a monthly charge to access this site. But keep in mind, a lot of people who are medical cannabis recipients wouldn't be able to afford it. Which I'm sure the owner is aware of. Look at what all this site has to offer and then compare that to the small problems we encounter OCCASIONALLY. It's not like this shit happens once a week or even once a month. Relax. Smoke a bowl. Gain perspective.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Not directing this at you bassman. Just an observation.
> 
> It really puzzles me how people can complain so bitterly about a site they can access for free. A site that offers a meeting place for medical growers with a broad range of experience and knowledge. For FREE. It's amazing. I bless my luck every day for finding this site. I didn't have success in growing until I joined.. I spent months lurking and reading and educating myself. I, for one, wouldn't hesitate to pay a monthly charge to access this site. But keep in mind, a lot of people who are medical cannabis recipients wouldn't be able to afford it. Which I'm sure the owner is aware of. Look at what all this site has to offer and then compare that to the small problems we encounter OCCASIONALLY. It's not like this shit happens once a week or even once a month. Relax. Smoke a bowl. Gain perspective.


hey, everyone is entitled to an opinion and at least they are voicing it in the support section. i see guys that have been members for 5 years still posting this shit in advanced marijuana or general growing. that get's annoying


----------



## malignant (May 23, 2012)

i also wouldnt mind paying a monthly or annual fee for a safe secure site, however i fear that too many people would then be unable to access the site. however the malware issue is unsettling, and i hope we can find some way to remedy it, i also hope its not something planted by the fed, since fdds bust ive been uneasy, and sometimes a bit paranoid.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hey, everyone is entitled to an opinion and at least they are voicing it in the support section. i see guys that have been members for 5 years still posting this shit in advanced marijuana or general growing. that get's annoying


As I stated earlier Scooby, it was merely an observation. I agree everyone has the right to their opinion. Including myself. Which I gave.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 23, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> As I stated earlier Scooby, it was merely an observation. I agree everyone has the right to their opinion. Including myself. Which I gave.


hey man, wasn't trying to start nothing. maybe you took that the wrong way.

tranquilo papi, todos somos amigos.


----------



## bassman999 (May 24, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Not directing this at you bassman. Just an observation.
> 
> It really puzzles me how people can complain so bitterly about a site they can access for free. A site that offers a meeting place for medical growers with a broad range of experience and knowledge. For FREE. It's amazing. I bless my luck every day for finding this site. I didn't have success in growing until I joined.. I spent months lurking and reading and educating myself. I, for one, wouldn't hesitate to pay a monthly charge to access this site. But keep in mind, a lot of people who are medical cannabis recipients wouldn't be able to afford it. Which I'm sure the owner is aware of. Look at what all this site has to offer and then compare that to the small problems we encounter OCCASIONALLY. It's not like this shit happens once a week or even once a month. Relax. Smoke a bowl. Gain perspective.


I get frustrated, but seriously about the free part. I like RIU enough I would pay to use it if it worked right.
I didnt read your whole reply b4 I answered. Even $1-2 a month per user acct would bring in so much money to provide better servers and support.
I too learned to grow on this very forum


----------



## Admin (May 24, 2012)

All fixed google loves us again. Thread Closed


----------

